# Organisation du iPod nano



## PhilDunn (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila je viens de m'acheter un iPod nano 4G. Je devais changer celui que j'avais depuis trois ans, les fameux iod shuffle blanc faite sur le long (premier modèle), il a toujours marcher comme il faut sauf depuis le jour ou il est tomber dans une tasse à café bien chaude. Depuis ce temps la musique est un peu gomeuse 

Donc voila, je voudrais organiser mon nano correctement, je sais que je peux trier la musique avec des répertoires dans le nano. Je voudrais pouvoir avoir des dossiers comme par exemple quelques albums, et d'autres simplement de la musique divers que je pourrais par exemple appeller ce dossier par la date du jour auquel j'ai uploader le tout sur le nano.

Je n'arrive pas à créer de dossier correctement (je crois) pour séparer ma musique. En faite, je crois que ma musique est double, si ce n'est pas en trippe, dans mon lecteur nano. Voila comment j'ai procédé; une fois que j'ai bien connecté le nano à mon mac, dans iTunes j'ai simplement fait file/New Playlist et le dossier c'est créé à la suite de Music - Movies - TV Show - _Mon dossier_. Sauf que, ensuite lorsque je vais promène dans les dossier, je retrouve à trois endroit les même chason, est-ce que c'est normal?

J'ai essayé de glisser les chansons autant dans le dossier que j'ai créé que dans la section Music, si je le met dans le dossier que j'ai fais, elle est aparait aussi dans les deux, si je la glisse seulement dans Music, elle est seulement dans ce répertoire. Est-ce que ces simplement des reccourcis de la chanson qui ce cré un peu partout dans le lecteur? En réalité c'est surement tout simple mon affaire, mais je veux juste être sur de l'organiser comme il faut et de l'utiliser de la meilleur des façons.

Autre petite question, pour le chargement du nano, aussi tôt que je le connecte, est-il en mode de chargement de la batterie? J'ai remarqué que si je fais que le brancher, sur l'écran ça me marque « Connecté » avec le logo du câble usb. Et si je l'éjecte via iTunes, sur l'écran du nano j'ai le logo d'une batterie en chargement, mais même si la batterie n'est pas visible (seulement l'état connecté) est-il quand même en chargement? (probabement?)

Merci!


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2008)

Le gros avantage de lier l'iPod a iTunes c'est que justement les musiques ne sont pas en double dans l'iPod mais de simple liens réparties dans des listes de lecture que tu crée manuellement ou automatiquement.

En gros, tu as ta bibliothèque qui regroupe tout, mais vraiment toutes tes musiques et ensuite, tu peut créer des listes qui serviront de contenant en fonction de tes goûts ou de tes choix du moment. L'iPod sera le reflet de ces listes et tu auras ainsi un baladeur léger mais avec un classement plus fin.

Pour ta seconde question, oui, il est en chargement tant qu'il est connecté a ton ordinateur.


----------

